# Tax Auctions



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

There is a property - an acre with an old construction trailer - behind me that went up on county tax auction back in May. I have not seen anyone there in at least a few years and it is all grown up and neglected. The auction was back in May and the sign is still up. Do you think this means it is still unclaimed? I'd like to look into possibly purchasing but want to be sure I know what this involves. 
Who owns it? The owner? The county? What happens if no one has bid on it? Would the purchase price be taxes owed plus a bid and how would I know how much to bid?
I'll be checking into it next week. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are folks who buy property at tax auctions expecting the mortgagor to pay the back taxes plus a percentage ie their profit.
The property could have been bought and is just sitting. It is also possible that it was never sold.
The county should have records of ownership and liens.
Once you know who holds title you'll know who to contact.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In this county, and other counties that I am familiar with, the buyer pays the back taxes.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, the buyer pays the back taxes, but the owner has the right to buy it back in whatever time limit is set in that area.
Do a search something like this "dangyankee county NY property search" (  )and u should be able to look it up. Recent sales may not be recorded.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

County Assessors office will have ownership records....most times you can just put in the address.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Go to the property assessor office and the office that records deeds for your county, (called the Registrar of Deeds in TN) and ask. They can tell you if it sold, for how much, the current owner, and most any question you have.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Here in PA, they have a county auction of property that no one has paid property taxes on for the past 3 years.

Up to the date of auction, the owner can go in and pay the full amount of the first year (out of 3 years) taxes (plus penalties) to have it removed from the auction. Some people do this to keep ownership, and then they do the same thing the following year when it's come for up for auction again (because they are then again 3 year's in back taxes).

Usually at these auctions, they have a minimum bid due - which usually equates to the 3 years of back taxes plus penalties. If there are any liens against the property - it is up to you to verify if there is - because that can come back on to you once you have purchased the property.

For any properties that are not sold for auction, they usually then proceed into the "unclaimed tax property" at the accessor's office. At this point, a person is free to purchase the property with all back taxes and liens thrown out.

I have bought several properties this way - it used to be you entered a bid in to the tax claim office for the property - and once you paid your bid plus the fees for a deed, it wen through and you got your deed in the mail. 

Sometime in the past 5 years, they have changed how you can purchase this unclaimed property. You now have to submit a bid on a sheet of paper (with your bid to purchase the property). You must then have the paper notarized and it must then be "signed off" by all taxing authorities (the county, the township, and the school district) in no certain order. Once all taxing authorities have signed off that they accept your bid, you then submit your paper, and the check for the amount of your bid plus deed preparation fees to the tax claim office.

However, be aware when buying the property from the tax claim office, they make no guarantee (and it says so on the deed) to the full title of the property.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> In this county, and other counties that I am familiar with, the buyer pays the back taxes.


And the people have a good deal of time to reclaim their property. At least thats how it is un wva. You the buy at auction for back taxes pay the taxes for said time. If the owner dont pay you back you get the deed. Might be 3 years here


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In Ohio any liens against the property stay with the property. There was one close that I was interested in. Lien against the house was more than the house was worth. Owner bought it back the morning of the sale.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

This has been really enlightening and helpful. Appreciate all your insights and info!


----------

